# Please help identify specie



## Emmixam (May 3, 2022)

Hi!

Can someone please help me identify which specie my mantises are?

The ootheca comes from the coast of the Azov sea, Russia. 

View attachment IMG_20220503_051456.jpg


----------



## The Wolven (May 3, 2022)

Was it an ooth you found outside? Or did you purchase the ooth from someone? If the mantis is actually from Russia, the only species it could be is _Iris polystictica._


----------



## Emmixam (May 3, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Was it an ooth you found outside? Or did you purchase the ooth from someone? If the mantis is actually from Russia, the only species it could be is _Iris polystictica._


Hi Wolven! Thank you for your answer 

I bought the ooth from someone who found it outside. 

Google don't seem to have a picture of an Iris Polystica nymph for me, but I found a picture of a Hierodula and they look very similar. Can it not be a Hierodula?


----------



## The Wolven (May 3, 2022)

These mantises do look very similar yes. However, if they found the ooth outside in Russia then Iris Polystica is a likely species. Of course it could be Hierodula as well. I don't know.


----------



## Emmixam (May 3, 2022)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 9, 2022)

There is a Hierodula transcaucasica or tenuidentata near that area of Azov sea, if not there. There is also Statilia macualta that is invasive in southern Russia now, but your mantis is certainly not Statilia maculata.


----------

